# Cherokee Lake, TN 29MAR08



## whj812 (Mar 29, 2008)

Went out today with my brother Jerm. Went to a lake I normally dont fish, and fished from 1130am to 500pm.

Water was slightly stained in places, clear in others. Temps ranged from 51-56. 

We caught 12 between the both of us, 6 a piece. All were kinda small. Most were caught on Jerkbaits and Crankbaits in creeks. In 8 feet of water or less. I lost one monster bass!!! I was fishing some of Esquired's flukes and was getting ready to reel back to boat when I twitched the lure at the surface and it exploded on it. I set the hook and fought it for a second. Got one glimpse of it and it threw the hook and vanished.....I had to sit down I was shaking so bad....LOL.

All in all it was a good day to get out and catch some fish.

Here are the pics!!


----------



## Jim (Mar 29, 2008)

Good job man! Another great day on the water! :beer:


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 29, 2008)

Nice report WHJ and I know the shake your talking about all to well


----------



## G3_Guy (Mar 29, 2008)

Great Job! Looks like someone spent their day in German Creek...


----------



## whj812 (Mar 29, 2008)

G3_Guy said:


> Great Job! Looks like someone spent their day in German Creek...



LOL yep!!


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 30, 2008)

Nice catchin' ! 8)


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 30, 2008)

Awesome - what color fluke where you using? (I forgot what colors I sent you) :lol:


----------



## whj812 (Mar 30, 2008)

You sent thew watermelon and pearl white. I had the pearl white and the tail dipped in spike it.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 30, 2008)

whj812 said:


> ...Got one glimpse of it and it threw the hook and vanished....


I could tell you so many stories that happened like that.  

Nice catchin


----------



## mr.fish (Mar 30, 2008)

Sounds like a good day. Sorry to hear you lost the big one. It happens to everyone.


----------

